# CHONGQING | Shangxin International Plaza | 278m | 65 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.xfjw.net/html/news/cq/17968.html
http://www.shjinjianghotel.com/news_20120606_194.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By feiwuguohai


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

doesn't look like its located near the center.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By jny1226


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By feipeng8865


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-04 by Boss


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-07-21 by chj123pro


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-09-07 by Boss


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Another tall building for Chongqing, but besides its height it is nothing special.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-12-24 from feipeng8865


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken,the final height have risen to 292m.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

hoodycn said:


> If I'm not mistaken,the final height have risen to 292m.


source?


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

^^Here,


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

Of topic but I really hate why the majority Chinese skyscrapers have shopping malls.

Does anyone know where this one is on the map?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-03-29 by wsh092697


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

great news for height increase :cheers: nearly supertall


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

^^I think chongqing had too many "nearly supertall"...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
well yeah, but height increases are not that common, so we should still be really happy


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

it is not a supertall by just seven meters....


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

please...updates...I beg...:cheers::cheers2:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ on gaoloumi there are no new pictures as well. this project is quite far away from the center and i think there is not sufficient infrastructure yet, which leads to no updates


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ on gaoloumi there are no new pictures as well. this project is quite far away from the center and i think there is not sufficient infrastructure yet, which leads to no updates


Next month i will be in Chongqing. If you can mark me on a map where it is located i will see if i can take some Pictures. It should be over ground by now.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*27.08.2014*
by feipeng8865


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Tom_Green said:


> Next month i will be in Chongqing. If you can mark me on a map where it is located i will see if i can take some Pictures. It should be over ground by now.


Man, that took a while to find. here you go: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=17779

you might rethink looking for it though


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

KillerZavatar said:


> Man, that took a while to find. here you go: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=17779
> 
> you might rethink looking for it though


55km from the City Center. O_O

Lol. That was too far away. 
Anyway thank you for your help. I started to upload my u/c pic from Chongqing


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Tom_Green said:


> 55km from the City Center. O_O
> 
> Lol. That was too far away.


I figured it was far as well, when i found it I also was quite surprised, although it was announced as "Hechuan's tallest tower", so if i knew the surrounding cities better myself, it should not have come as such a surprise



Tom_Green said:


> Anyway thank you for your help. I started to upload my u/c pic from Chongqing


yeah realized that, you basically made my day  Chongqing project updates were really needed :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*false hight*
Page one the second source:
www.shjinjianghotel.com/news_20120606_194.html


> ...际广场效果图 重庆市合川区涪江之畔正在崛起新地标。3年后，一座高达278.5米...





> ...renderings International Plaza Chongqing Hechuan Fujiang River is on the rise landmark. Three years later, one of up to *278.5 m*


Other sources deals with the same hight:
www.zhaoshang.net/m/biz/item/27092
www.soupu.com/UIPro/ProjectDetails.aspx?projectid=12446
http://cq.ifeng.com/zhongqingxinwen/detail_2011_10/21/94947_0.shtml

More renders:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Never realized that the bottom was so weird.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Hard to find pictures of the construction site.
About september 2015


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

The photos do not carry


----------



## imad77 (Mar 31, 2016)

the great city


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, no more updates? 😭


----------

